# New Pics - 120gal planted



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I found out that my new camera (Canon Powershot A540) even has a mode for 'underwater'. How handy...
all pics should be clickable to get a larger size

Some of my new mystery snails




Red-tailed shark, in the r walachii mini-forest




r macrandra


alternanthera growing out of the water




fts


75 gal, with 2 blue gourami's, oscar, and a lima shovelnose catfish


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the pics, especially r.macranda.
It makes up my mind, i'm using it in my next scape.


----------

